# Looking To Add Some Amber Sodas



## bhaze (Sep 7, 2011)

I collect acl sodas and my collection consists of mostly clear and green bottles. I like the amber color because it makes my collection look more complete[][][] What amber bottles should I watch out for to pick up besides coke and 7up? Any feedback is appreciated.[][]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Sep 8, 2011)

This website can give you an idea. It tells you what color the glass is and everything else is in code, but there is a key. The only brown acl I've got is a masons root beer from 1948. Good luck

 http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedbottlehomepage.htm


----------



## epackage (Sep 8, 2011)

Keep an eye out on e-bay for a good selection, even if you don't buy from them you can see what bottles you might like...Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/dsc/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?LH_TitleDesc=1&_nkw=amber+acl&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello Brian,

 I have these 4 amber ACL's that I will trade for just about anything.  Make offer if interested.

 Thanks, 

 Dean


----------



## carobran (Sep 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Dean


 i saw 2 amber acl's at the local flea market yesterday.........one was an ''Orange Crush''..........i think the other was a'' Spike It''which ive never heard of[8|][]


----------

